# Moving to a new State



## Christina (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, My family and 3 Nigerian dwarfs along with some chickens will be moving from New Jersey to Georgia. This is not our first move but will be with all of the backyard animals. I need help. Has anyone had any experience with this? Any helpful tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

Greetings @Christina from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Those are 2 very cute "kids" in your avatar! I'll be moving this summer also... to either TX or KY, depending on best property avail at the time after this place sells. You must be thrilled to be getting out of jooysie (I would be!)  I was to start my goat collection this spring but put it on hold when I decided to move. Don't know how many of you there are or what type vehicle(s) you'll be driving, but I have a pickup and would cage/crate them all in the bed, cover well with a tarp (for shade and in case of bad weather) and just drive straight through. When I stop for gas, any animals with me get checked/tended to, get a drink and a snack, then I get back on the road.

Hope your move goes smoothly! Once again, glad you joined us! Pics are always welcome & pls let us know what you do and how it goes!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome!  I moved only an hour away with just over 20 rabbits and 2 cats so I am not an expert by any means, I wish you all the luck in the world and safe travels!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2016)

No advice, but you are moving in the right direction


----------



## Christina (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Latestarter....I am so glad going back to the south, Jersey is defiantly not for me. My husband has a truck and I have a suv. I think my main concern is keeping them safe before and after the move as far as temporary shelter. We moved here from Washington State then we only had 2 cats and some pond fish. Now we have 3 goats, 9 chickens, 3 cats, a bird more fish so it's gonna be a long drive. Thanks again


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Welcome!  I moved only an hour away with just over 20 rabbits and 2 cats so I am not an expert by any means, I wish you all the luck in the world and safe travels!



That's a lot of rabbits!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2016)

You have ND ( we do too ) so you can transport in dog carriers
Better to keep them out of the wind for that distance
We always give ours some probiotics before a trip
I know someone who drove from OH to NC and he didn't really stop to let the goats out
You might want to plan a stop to let them out on a leash and get some water
Keep an eye out for runny noses and coughs after the trip the stress can cause shipping fever
Not serious but if not tended to can develop into pneumonia
We take ours to a show 5 hours away
And I have transported goats I bought before about 8 hours with no ill effect
In that case I did transport in carriers in the bed of my truck but it was in the summer
I did not stop to let them out on that trip and they were fine


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2016)

Since you have an SUV, I would crate the animals and haul them in your SUV. We moved 3 hours drive from the old house and put chickens in back seat, dogs in front seat, horses in trailer.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 19, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> That's a lot of rabbits!


Yes it was lol.


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 4, 2016)

when I moved from w.va. to arklahoma years ago I had a pickup with a camper top.  5 full sized goats, an Australian shepherd dog, a cat, 6 chickens and a teenaged girl all made the trip with me.  the chickens were in a dog carrier, the dog and the goats were loose in the back, the cat and the girl were up front with me.  it was quite the trip but we all lived to tell the tale.  it took two 10 hour days to drive it and the goats and dog only got out the first night to walk around.  water was offered at gas stops and they were knee deep in hay.  had no problems during or after the trip.  teenager was more trouble than all the animals.  good luck.


----------

